# Can my tortoise eat this?



## ben32hayt (Nov 5, 2013)

I was just at whole foods and decided to buy some kale microgreens when I saw them. I thought maybe I could incorporate it into my tortoises diets. thanks for the help -Ben


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 5, 2013)

I did a search to see what this was all about. It would seem from the 1 study analyzed for NPR, that micro greens have more vitamins than grown plants yet lack the fiber. Maybe you could use the,m as a additive to your regular greens, but I have no knowledge one way or the other. Others, ideally will chime in their thoughts.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

"Micro greens." That's a new term for me. I have no personal experience with it either, but I agree that it would be fine as part of a varied diet. My torts eat various sprouts all the time. I just never called them micro greens.


----------



## ben32hayt (Nov 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> "Micro greens." That's a new term for me. I have no personal experience with it either, but I agree that it would be fine as part of a varied diet. My torts eat various sprouts all the time. I just never called them micro greens.



I thought the kale microgreens were just kale sprouts but I just wanted to make sure they weren't any thing that could harm my tortoises before I see if they will eat them. Thanks for the help, 
Ben


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 5, 2013)

Difference between micro greens and sprouts; sprouts are used when they develop a root and seed leaves, a micro green is allowed to start to grow in a tray with some growing medium.


----------



## ben32hayt (Nov 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Difference between micro greens and sprouts; sprouts are used when they develop a root and seed leaves, a micro green is allowed to start to grow in a tray with some growing medium.



Thanks ken, they do seem longer than the alfalfa sprouts I buy at my local market.
-Ben


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is the link for the article I found. They even make mention of your local grower ;

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...-younger-and-maybe-more-nutritious-vegetables


----------

